# Parking brake bypass , micro bypass not working



## JAX (Jun 2, 2006)

It's listed as ok with my avh-p4400bh but it's not doing anything different. 

Did I do something wrong ?


----------



## DonH (Jun 25, 2009)

Is it a double pulse unit?


----------



## Sine Swept (Sep 3, 2010)

Yep, owners manual - page 6


----------



## JAX (Jun 2, 2006)

So that means what ?


----------



## Sine Swept (Sep 3, 2010)

It means negative pulse, no signal, negative pulse

Pull up on parking brake, release, then pull up on parking break again.

Sometimes having a relay installed will be enough to get past the video, but for entering deeper menus (advanced audio options) it will require 2 pulls on the parking brake.

Not sure how to make a double pulse generator.


----------



## butterMilk (Jan 27, 2014)

My pioneer has the double pulse requirements. I bought the correct micro bypass, and it works.


----------



## JAX (Jun 2, 2006)

butterMilk said:


> My pioneer has the double pulse requirements. I bought the correct micro bypass, and it works.



ok, what one was that? are you saying I didnt ? cause my deck is listed in the title of the auction as being for it. Ive already talked to the seller and I guess he is sending me another one. 


was there anything special you did when installing it?


----------



## Coppertone (Oct 4, 2011)

Jax, the first one that I purchased did not work either. The second one worked like a charm.


----------



## butterMilk (Jan 27, 2014)

JAX said:


> ok, what one was that? are you saying I didnt ? cause my deck is listed in the title of the auction as being for it. Ive already talked to the seller and I guess he is sending me another one.
> 
> 
> was there anything special you did when installing it?


I can't remember what i bought. But it was small, the one in the picture with a penny next to it. You might have got a dud.

I think mine just had 3 wires. I think it hooked up to the remote power wire, the ground and the green parking brake wire.

I think I've had it in for about 2 years now no problems. Although I've never actually watched a video while driving, except maybe a music video just to say i did haha.


----------

